# Family biking break in Castle Ward, N Ireland



## Sixmile (21 Sep 2015)

I thought I'd throw up a few pictures of our family trip to castle ward in N Ireland that we enjoyed at the weekend. Very tranquil place and with it being a little out of season there weren't many others on the estate although we witnessed firsthand how popular it is with Game of Thrones fans from around the world as we came across a few tour groups visiting some locations that GoT have used. We on the other hand just wanted a quiet break with some biking thrown in for good measure. It was fantastic. We stayed in one of these pods:







And used it for a base for the trails onsite:





Of course this was one of their favourite stops:





Then said hello to some farm animals:





I even managed to get a few hours alone, well sort of alone..





Nipped in for a quick rinse:





Then it was a matter of picking up the wife and kids and riding down to the ferry:





The girls stretching their legs before a long nap in the trailer:





Which left us to enjoy some quiet time along the quiet coastal roads:





Great break and one place we'll be back to. Now for the next adventure!


----------



## sotkayak (15 Apr 2016)

Looks a grand place to go . So picturesque,and rural Tranquil roads too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (15 Apr 2016)

Beautiful..! 

So many memories of my time living in N. Ireland..! 

So glad you could enjoy it..!


----------

